# The Junkman's Detailing Video Series!



## Junkman2008

Hello all, The Junkman here with a new and improved update to my video series that I found posted here by someone. I have improved my technique as I constantly do. I am using a product by Adam's Polishes. You too can obtain the same results as I have if you use a similar quality product. I noticed that there are a few different vendors here so I'm sure that they can direct you to a product of theirs that is similar to what I use. Of course if you want, you can order the same stuff I use!

With that said, here are my videos. It will cost you 1 hour and 20 minutes of your life. :detailer:

The title says it all folks. In this *10 video series* (1 hour and 18 minutes), you will witness me using various Adam's products to restore half of the hood on my 1979 Chevy El Camino. This car has not been washed in over two years. I usually let the rain take care of the dirt and it shows. This car is my daily driver and usually sits outside year round in the elements (that's 4 seasons in the state of Kentucky).

I have used the hood of this car for everything including cleaning my Corvette floor mats, various bench projects and as a storage area for my bar-b-que cook outs. It works as a good ladder in the garage too! Basically, every kind of abuse that a car's finish can see has been seen by this hood. If I can bring the shine back from the dead using Adam's products on this finish, your cars should be a walk in the park.

One important thing to note. *This is the way I do things and is not a set in stone template of what you have to do.* This is more of a documentation for folks who have little to no experience in professional paint care, and are looking for a direction to go in order to get started. You should use this as a foundation to learn about the products used in the video, but feel free to deviate as you become more familiar with the Adam's line. As you become more experienced, you may want to add to or take away from my process to make it more that of your very own. You can also feel free to do just as I do, as you will witness from the videos is a very effective method in restoring a superb shine.

I will add some text before each video which will be very important for you to read before watching the video. This should clear up any confusion that may occur from watching a particular video. *Do not watch the videos one after the other until you have returned here and checked out the accompanying text associated with each video. This is very important!*

With that said, get your 3D glasses on and sit back in your easy chair. A "Junkman in His Garage Production" is about to spill onto your screen.

Hide the women and children.


















*



*Just what is says!​
*



*
In this video, I go over important information about the PC. If you are using the Adam's Second Generation pads, I stress the importance of making sure that you have the correct counter weight installed (for 5" pads). Although the Adam's pads measure 7" across, they are designed to fit the 5" backing plate. Thus you must ensure that you have the 5" counter weight along with the 5" backing plate to use with the Adam's Second Generation pads.

Also stressed in this video is the use of the washer. From my experience, some backing plates need it and some will work fine without it. Instead of giving a list of which do and which don't, I suggest in the video that you use it regardless of the backing plate. This way, no one burns up their PC because they didn't use one. I also stress the importance of using a large enough gauge of extension chord if necessary. This is the number one reason why so many people experience their PC's getting hot. This is also the quickest way to burn your PC up.​
*



*
In this video, I rinse off the big dirt and dust. This is the very first thing you should do when washing the car. As I inspect the paint, you will actually hear the grit in the paint as I rub my hands across it. Normally, you never want to do this to your finish as any kind of rubbing on the car with your hands will cause immediate scratches. Since the paint on this car was in such bad shape, I did it for demonstration purposes only. Once your paint has been corrected, *never do this or allow folks to do this to your paint*.​
*



*
This video shows the technique used to determine if your finish needs to be clayed. A vehicle that resides in a garage is NOT going to have to be clayed as often as one that sits outside all year. Thus, claying is not a necessary step of paint correction unless it fails the clay bar test.

This video also discusses and demonstrates the use of the foam gun. As stressed in the video, the foam gun is not a high pressure device that blast dirt off the car. It is a device that soaks the car down with foam, which loosens the dirt and makes it safe to remove without scratching the finish.​
*



*
In this video, I discuss the practice of using 2 buckets to wash your car, utilizing the Grit Guard system. I also demonstrate and talk about the proper way to clay your finish.

One thing that I forgot to show in this video is my drying technique. What I usually do after washing the car is disconnect the spray nozzle and turn the water down to a slow flow. I run that over the car which causes all of the water to pool and run off the car. Once most of the water has done this, I use a leaf blower to blow it dry. I then finish up with a microfiber towel if necessary.
​
*



*
In this video, I inspect the results of my claying. I also assemble my PC and discuss the use of the PC and Adam's Swirl and Haze Remover (SHR) as compared to Adam's Fine Machine Polish (FMP).

*Important Note:* In my experience with using both the SHR and FMP, I have found that FMP did more to remove swirls and scratches than SHR. This is in direct conflict to what is stated in the Adam's website, and in the makeup of both products. In fact, the SHR is actually the more aggressive compound when you look at the molecule makeup. The reason I may have experienced different results could have been due to a multitude of factors including temperature, the condition or hardness of the clear coat that I was dealing with, or the amount of damage that I perceived was on the car.

With that said, you should follow the posted information on the website and assume that the SHR is more aggressive than the FMP. If in your comparisons you experience something similar to what I did, post your experiences here. Normal use according to the posted instructions will have you follow SHR with FMP, in order to lessen the damage done by SHR. You can try my technique, but you should follow Adam's instructions if you don't have the success that I did. Remember, Adam knows his products in a whole lot more detail than I do! The more I use them, the more I learn and thus my process will constantly evolve and improve.

Another thing that I did in this video which is not the norm is the amount of product that I used. Normally, I would have used half of the amount that you will see in the very last shot of the video. If I was in direct sunlight or if the surface of the car was hot, that amount of SHR would have created a stubborn mess. However, I was indoors on a cool night which are the conditions where I have had the most amount of success when correcting paint on a car. Because of those conditions, I was able to use more product and work the product longer which cut down on the amount of passes that I had to make. Do not use that much product unless the conditions are ideal for you to get away with it. Outside in your driveway on a hot summer day IS NOT the right condition.​
*



*
In this video, I address how to apply polish with respect to technique and pressure. Working with polishes using the PC should be done at no higher a setting than 5. If you go higher, you need to be experienced in knowing when the product has completely broken down, which it will do much faster. If not, you will end up doing more damage to the finish than correcting. Working at a speed higher than 5 also makes the PC vibrate quite noticeably.​
*



*
In this video, I inspect my polishing and discuss my results. I also recap my process thus far.​
*



*
Just what it says. I apply the machine Superwax, let it dry and wipe it off. I then inspect it in detail. One thing to note, I used more product than normal because of the condition of the paint. You will probably not be restoring paint on a car in this condition and thus, should only use as much product as the instructions call for. This was a unique situation that called for a little bit of an unorthodox approach.​
*



*
I recap the entire process as I do it. Again, my way is NOT the only way, nor is it set in stone. As I improve and become more familiar with Adam's products, my technique will probably change. This however, should give you a foundation to start creating a process that works for you. Experience is the key. The more you use these products, the better your results will be. ​
*Some photos from the experience:*


















































































That's it boys and girls. Feel free to give me your input and question anything that you saw. All suggestions or questions are welcome so ask away!

The Junkman :thumb:


----------



## Michael B.

Good to see ya Junkman and great vids, really helps alot, we newbies love this kind of stuff, i would rather see it, then read a whole lot


----------



## Junkman2008

Glad I can help!


----------



## NickP

Some good vids there 

I know this may be a long shot, but are you in any way affiliated with Adam's products?


----------



## Junkman2008

NickP said:


> Some good vids there
> 
> I know this may be a long shot, but are you in any way affiliated with Adam's products?


Actually no. I've done videos for Zaino, Meguiar's and Autogeek, mainly because they provide products that work. It just so happens that I tried Adam's stuff and it works too! Unlike a lot of folks who are hard core to one product, I realize that there are a multitude of products out there that will perform excellently if used according to the manufacturer's specifications.

...but thanks for asking!


----------



## NickP

Junkman2008 said:


> Actually no. I've done videos for Zaino, Meguiar's and Autogeek, mainly because they provide products that work. It just so happens that I tried Adam's stuff and it works too! Unlike a lot of folks who are hard core to one product, I realize that there are a multitude of products out there that will perform excellently if used according to the manufacturer's specifications.
> 
> ...but thanks for asking!


I'd be very interested to see your Zaino vids, as thats my product of choice


----------



## Junkman2008

NickP said:


> I'd be very interested to see your Zaino vids, as thats my product of choice


They were used in my first wash and wax series. I also used them in my wet sanding series but most of that was Meguiar's.


----------



## Escort God

not to sound rude at all

are you the same guy i seen on youtube with the zaino stuff preping for a show?

and had to stop in middle for the quality barbecue thatwas cooking whilst detailing?

if so top job that really helped me them vids and was great to watch aswell

:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

Escort God said:


> not to sound rude at all
> 
> are you the same guy i seen on youtube with the zaino stuff preping for a show?
> 
> and had to stop in middle for the quality barbecue thatwas cooking whilst detailing?
> 
> if so top job that really helped me them vids and was great to watch aswell
> 
> :thumb:


Guilty as charged...


----------



## Escort God

Junkman2008 said:


> Guilty as charged...


welcome to dw

gave me some good tips


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Wow some good Vids there. I picked up some Adams wax a few years ago and found it very good.


----------



## Junkman2008

Can you all get Adam's over there or is it too expensive to ship?


----------



## NickP

Autojoy do it over here 
http://www.autojoy.co.uk/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=adams&osCsid=45ab64df2abc924aa751fbc560e77a2c&x=0&y=0


----------



## Junkman2008

Wow! Okay! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

NickP said:


> Autojoy do it over here
> http://www.autojoy.co.uk/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=adams&osCsid=45ab64df2abc924aa751fbc560e77a2c&x=0&y=0


looks pretty cheap stuff as well for the most part - just a shame they have crazy shipping costs


----------



## VIPER

Some really informative video tutorials there that I'm sure a lot of members will benefit from, so thanks for these, and welcome to the site :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

Pit Viper said:


> Some really informative video tutorials there that I'm sure a lot of members will benefit from, so thanks for these, and welcome to the site :thumb:


Thanks for having me. :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

Thanks for the videos Junkman, looking forwards to the wet sanding video. Just got my DA polisher yesterday so I've picked up some good tips from you.


----------



## Buck

Thanks for sharing these Junkman

Just watched your wetsanding vids on Youtube too :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

cheekeemonkey said:


> Thanks for sharing these Junkman
> 
> Just watched your wetsanding vids on Youtube too :thumb::thumb:


I'm going to do another wet sanding video when I get back to my home in Kentucky. Right now, I'm visiting the Adam's warehouse in California for a week. :driver:


----------



## West End1981

Hey Junkman,

That was excellent. Nice step by step instructions, clear and simple with no jargon making it easy for a new starts like myself and others. I have transferred your videos to my i-pod so I can watch them whilst in the garage. Nice to see your obvious enthusiasm shine through, making it seem less like a chore :thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

newbie-ocd said:


> Hey Junkman,
> 
> That was excellent. Nice step by step instructions, clear and simple with no jargon making it easy for a new starts like myself and others. I have transferred your videos to my i-pod so I can watch them whilst in the garage. Nice to see your obvious enthusiasm shine through, making it seem less like a chore :thumb:


Nice to hear. I know that when I was searching for this information, I couldn't find anything simple to follow for us noobs so I decided to put something out there. Now if I could figure out how to promote the videos so that more noobs could find them!

Thanks for posting. :thumb:


----------



## dawkinsrover

Escort God said:


> welcome to dw
> 
> gave me some good tips


+1 :thumb:


----------



## BStard

You're da man


----------



## buck-egit

nice series of vids mate

do you fancy doing a good one on using a rotary for the DWTV section for all us newbies:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

That was great I like your style :buffer::thumb:

I got some Sonus microfiber towels which had tags on the seam, on their packaging they tell you to rip/pull them off before use.

EDIT: What kind of water pressure do you have there us lot in the UK seem to be using a pressure washer with our foam lances, you just seem to have a regular hose from a tap?

I like the VAT key with a cameo from "dude" the cat  and School hacker video as well great stuff sure beats most in the internet with constant erm erm after every sentence.


----------



## bboy

great guide, im new to this so many thanks


----------



## Nath_86

great guide, very helpul, will definatly come in handy :thumb:


----------



## chattan

Interesting :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Bigpikle said:


> looks pretty cheap stuff as well for the most part - just a shame they have crazy shipping costs


They are not that crazy....£6 odd quid for one of the £45 smaller Adams Kits.

Not all that bad CYC are only slightly cheaper.


----------



## DANthirty

many thanks some great information on there.


----------



## Junkman2008

[email protected] said:


> That was great I like your style :buffer::thumb:
> 
> I got some Sonus microfiber towels which had tags on the seam, on their packaging they tell you to rip/pull them off before use.
> 
> EDIT: What kind of water pressure do you have there us lot in the UK seem to be using a pressure washer with our foam lances, you just seem to have a regular hose from a tap?
> 
> I like the VAT key with a cameo from "dude" the cat  and School hacker video as well great stuff sure beats most in the internet with constant erm erm after every sentence.


Sorry, I just saw this! The water is tapped from the outlet in my garage. Nothing special, just regular pressure. "Dude" the cat (or Smokey as she's called) is always trying to make a Cameo! She's a camera hog! 



DANthirty said:


> many thanks some great information on there.


Thanks for watching! I saw you Australians bring in the New Year first. You guys always do it with style!


----------



## wrxmania

Brilliant viewing...humorous too 

Best wishes from Scotland.

Brian


----------



## spursfan

Excellent Videos, really explain things in simple terms that are easy to understand:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

spursfan said:


> Excellent Videos, really explain things in simple terms that are easy to understand:thumb:


That's my goal. I cater to the novice detailer. :thumb:


----------



## Cullers

AJ (Junkman) has said he'd like to do some UK seminars. We're looking at a date around end of May (Bank Holiday in UK) for the event so anyone who is interested.... pm me and I'll add you to the list!


----------



## Junkman2008

Cullers said:


> AJ (Junkman) has said he'd like to do some UK seminars. We're looking at a date around end of May (Bank Holiday in UK) for the event so anyone who is interested.... pm me and I'll add you to the list!


Adam Pitale himself has also said that he is interested in joining me so we may be able to supply some free product to everyone who attends! This also means quite a demo show for all. :thumb:


----------



## The Beast

Very good video's Junkman!


----------



## S2 Ant

Great videos, i've only recently started looking in to the skills required to do this kinda thing and this has given a great insight to what to use and how to use it, plus with the added comedy of all the noises and camera work - dont change a thing, these are great !


----------



## Junkman2008

S2 Ant said:


> Great videos, i've only recently started looking in to the skills required to do this kinda thing and this has given a great insight to what to use and how to use it, plus with the added comedy of all the noises and camera work - dont change a thing, these are great !


"A Brotha' in his Garage Productions" has no budget for changes! I'll keep spitting them out just like this. :thumb:


----------



## egon

S2 Ant said:


> Great videos, i've only recently started looking in to the skills required to do this kinda thing and this has given a great insight to what to use and how to use it, plus with the added comedy of all the noises and camera work - dont change a thing, these are great !


Amen to that!


----------



## Tom Newham

Just watched all the videos posted, looks like you know your stuff man! Will be using some of the techniques especially the snow foaming I think and also the clay barring....


----------



## Junkman2008

Tom Newham said:


> Just watched all the videos posted, looks like you know your stuff man! Will be using some of the techniques especially the snow foaming I think and also the clay barring....


Claying is so underestimated. It is the most important step in a mirror shine with depth. So many folks do not do it because it is a little bit of work. Of course, their shine ain't gonna be anything like my shine! :thumb:


----------



## Deuce

Great video's,very good step by step info.Have to agree with you about claying couldn't 
believe the diffrence it made first time I clayed.


----------



## buldy

Excellent videos. Keep up the good work


----------



## Junkman2008

buldy said:


> Excellent videos. Keep up the good work


I headed to the garage right now to put out two new series. Stay tuned!


----------



## dubb

Junkman2008 said:


> Claying is so underestimated. It is the most important step in a mirror shine with depth. So many folks do not do it because it is a little bit of work. Of course, their shine ain't gonna be anything like my shine! :thumb:


claying is the most therapeutic part of my detail imho, i love doing it, the first time i done it I was like 'gotta do me more of this' lol


----------



## Junkman2008

düb said:


> claying is the most therapeutic part of my detail imho, i love doing it, the first time i done it I was like 'gotta do me more of this' lol


What's you address. I can bring you all kinds of work! Claying wears me out!


----------



## dubb

haha it can be a tad tedious but once i get started i'm off lol, even taken to claying the windows, before a sealed them. not sure what my top three most relaxing stages are in a clean though


----------



## sim L

Junkman2008 said:


> I headed to the garage right now to put out two new series. Stay tuned!


Looking forward to those mate! Keep up the great work :thumb:


----------



## Benji471

Excellent videos Junkman, informative but fun!

Would love to give some Adams gear a go they look really good.


----------



## adamm1

these are some very very helpfull videos aswell as humourous junkman im getting myself a da soon and will be using the techniques you have shown us noobs to do my car. thankyou very much


----------



## Junkman2008

Benji471 said:


> Excellent videos Junkman, informative but fun!
> 
> Would love to give some Adams gear a go they look really good.





adamm1 said:


> these are some very very helpfull videos aswell as humourous junkman im getting myself a da soon and will be using the techniques you have shown us noobs to do my car. thankyou very much


I'm glad it worked out for you mates! Feel free to hit me up with any questions or concerns! :thumb:


----------



## Reds

I've been meaning to watch these videos of yours for ages AJ (in my defence, I'm normally in work when I'm browsing DW (don't tell the boss  ) and the network is sluggish at best ). It was nice to see that not all of my techniques are wrong and your videos have helped me correct the ones that weren't :thumb: 

I just noticed the little US Marine in your avatar. Any affiliation to them? If so; Sempre Fi!


----------



## Junkman2008

Reds said:


> ... I just noticed the little US Marine in your avatar. Any affiliation to them? If so; Sempre Fi!


That would be a yes, sir!


----------



## Reds

Junkman2008 said:


> That would be a yes, sir!


Nothing cooler than a guy in blues driving a Corvette with the roof down 

Bet the honeys love that:thumb:


----------



## Junkman2008

:thumb:


----------



## MikeyD

*Fantastic and thanks*

Opps just tried to the video but all "don't exist" is there a new set ?

Thanks


----------



## Junkman2008

MikeyD said:


> Opps just tried to the video but all "don't exist" is there a new set ?
> 
> Thanks


That video series has been replaced with THIS VIDEO SERIES. :thumb:


----------



## Amethyst

Did my first ever Machine polish/correction today. Followed Junkmans video series and tried to do just as he does - brilliant result, car owner gobsmacked and me very happy. Great work Junkman and very, very much appreciated.
Respect!


----------



## Junkman2008

Amethyst said:


> Did my first ever Machine polish/correction today. Followed Junkmans video series and tried to do just as he does - brilliant result, car owner gobsmacked and me very happy. Great work Junkman and very, very much appreciated.
> Respect!


You're welcome. Where are your pictures? We wanna see!


----------



## Amethyst

*Junkmans Video Series*

Thank you Junkman - pictures attached. It's work in progress but I'm happy. It's a friend of mine and the vehicle is being done on a "trial" basis. No pressure on me that way and he said "It can't be any worse" so I reckoned it was the best way to get started. One question - how do you get at that little area just behind the front of the door mirror mounting? It's too small to get a pad in to.


----------



## Junkman2008

They make 4" pads and a back plate that you can use on the PC, which will allow for you to get into those tight areas. Question, is that car DIRTY or was the oxidation that bad? If that's oxidation, you did a very good job so far! :thumb:


----------



## Amethyst

It wasn't actually that dirty Junkman. But it felt like sandpaper! Started with Menzerna PF2500 with a Sonus Yellow Pad, so not as aggressive as I could have been. Good paint depth but being a Japanese car I reckoned the paint was likely to be soft so slightly cautious. A second pass with Menzerna FF3000 on an ornage pad and a coat of Meguairs Carnuba wax to finish. Should keep it nice for a while!


----------



## Junkman2008

Did you clay it first?


----------



## Amethyst

Yes sir!


----------



## Junkman2008

Good. It looked brutal. Nice test subject though. Good way to learn!


----------



## Amethyst

I was a little apprehensive standing in front of it, but using your techniques sir, and coupled with the fact that I'm not taking any money (coffee and lunch is the deal) that does take the pressure off. Looking forward to finishing it and moving on to the next one!


----------



## Amethyst

I'll get some 4" pads on order as well. Thanks for that.


----------



## scottishA4

I have just been watching the Junkman's videos before I attempt to use my Das-6 Pro for the first time. They are great!
I have got a practice body panel to practice on first so looking forward to putting it all into practice!

Many Thanks Junkman!


----------



## Junkman2008

I have taken this series down so there's nothing to see in this thread. The thread you want to post in is located here. Be sure and watch those videos more than once because you will never retain everything that you see and hear after watching them only once. There's just way too much information in them.

Thanks for watching!


----------

